# Fluss/Signalkrebs



## Moschi (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Möglichkeiten Krebsfleisch einzulegen oder einzufrieren.

Wir wollen demnächst mal Signalkrebse fangen haben aber keine Ahnung was wir außer gleich essen noch mit den Krebsen machen können.

Schön wär einlegen in Öl + Knofi etc.

Falls mir da jemand Infos geben könnte wäre das super 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Moschi (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fluss/Signalkrebs*

Niemand eine Idee wie man den Krebs bzw. das Fleisch verwerten bzw. haltbar machen kann?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fluss/Signalkrebs*

Beste Methode:
Kochen auslösen, frosten.

Das mit dem einlegen ist keine Konservierung für längeren Zeitraum - und wenn man was vom Krebs schmecken will (der schmeckt ja auch toll), sollte man eh vorsichtig sein beim einlegen mit Gewürzen.

Die über gebliebenen "Schalen" empfehle ich auszukochen und den Fond zur Zubereitung von Suppen oder Soßen zu verwenden.

Dazu die Karkassen in Butter andämpfen, mit etwas Weißwein ablöschen, mit Wasser auffüllen und ne knappe Stunde köcheln lassen, abpassieren, feddich zur Weiterverwendung.


----------



## Moschi (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fluss/Signalkrebs*

super Danke für die Info 

Der letzte Absatz behandelt doch die Zubereitung des Fond oder?

Also kann man Krebsfleisch ganz normal einfrieren, nach dem auftauen kurz erhitzen, denn durch sind sie ja schon oder?

Wie lange sollte man Krebse so kochen?

Gruß und Danke
Martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fluss/Signalkrebs*

So isses, der Schluss für Fond. 
Kochen die Krebse ca. 10 Minuten, ich nehm dazu Salzwasser, etwas Paprikapulver, eine Prise Zucker, Salz, viel frischen Dill und etwas Fenchelstreifen..

Ich würde das ausgelöschte Krebsfleisch so auf einer Platte mit Frischhaltefolie frosten, dass die sich nicht berühren.
Sind sie gefrostet, losklopfen und in einer wieder verschliessbaren Tüte im Froster lagern - so kannst Du immer die Menge entnehmen, die Du brauchst.

Ja, ist gar, braucht nur kurz erhitzt werden.

Z. B. in einer Sahnesoße aus dem Fond, Nudeln dazu - und weil das jetzt losgeht: Frische Pfifferlinge......


----------

